# Sweet - Before the Shower x 28



## Pice (18 Sep. 2010)




----------



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Sep. 2010)

DANKE für die Bilder der Bambi, von der gibt es auch bissi versautere Bilder! 

Liebe Grüße! 
Tobi


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> DANKE für die Bilder der Bambi, von der gibt es auch bissi versautere Bilder!
> 
> Liebe Grüße!
> Tobi




... die hier aber nix zu suchen haben 

Thank you Pice for the nice "lady" :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2010)

Was hat die denn für komische Flecken auf der Haut?


----------



## kalt (20 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was hat die denn für komische Flecken auf der Haut?



op-narben


----------

